# Safety chain vs. semi-chisel speed



## ikessky (Jun 18, 2009)

Don't let any sales people fool you!  There is a huge difference in the speed of semi-chisel vs. safety chain.  When I originally bought my saw, the sales guy mentioned that Stihl has vastly improved their safety chain.  Well, after a few months of cutting, I decided to try out a 33RM60 chain.  There is a night and day difference in cutting!  The semi-chisel grabs into the wood and pulls the saw through rather than me having to put pressure on the saw.  I'm definitely hooked!


----------



## computeruser (Jun 19, 2009)

Grab some RS and you'll be happier still!


----------



## stee6043 (Jun 19, 2009)

computeruser said:
			
		

> Grab some RS and you'll be happier still!



+100.  Go full chisel and never look back.  It sure seems to me that "safety chain" has been obsoleted by current chain saw designs and safety features.  Other than the fact that it does cut slower, which could arguably be "good" for a novice cutter, there really seems to be no difference in kick-back between the green and yellow chains.

I think the green safety chains handicap the very nice saws a lot of us are running....and obviously more power is always the right answer, right?  ha.


----------



## ikessky (Jun 19, 2009)

The problem is that this is like modifying a car.  Now I want more!  I can't wait until next year when this saw is out of warranty and I can mod the muffler.

The reason I didn't go with RS right away is that I think RM will be a little more forgiving for me.  I still tend to hit a little ground and pinch the chain on occasion!


----------



## smokinj (Jun 19, 2009)

RS is the best! but it does depend on your saw


----------



## HittinSteel (Jun 19, 2009)

[quote author="ikessky" date="1245430995"]The problem is that this is like modifying a car.  Now I want more!  I can't wait until next year when this saw is out of warranty and I can mod the muffler.

I picked up an old dirty 039 last weekend. Cut a few pieces of wood with it and was not real impressed. Pulled the muffler and cleaned some carbon out of the exhaust port. Drilled and Dremeled 2 holes in the muffler and threw the spark screen away. Not sure how to put in to words the difference in the saw after the muffler mod. It has a ton more torque and accelerates like crazy

Here's a youtube video of what you have to look forward to. This saw is not mine but I talked with the owner and it is only muffler modded (no porting)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngV7NJYUwmw


----------



## smokinj (Jun 19, 2009)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> ikessky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HittinSteel (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice saw. I've actually watched that video before on youtube.


----------



## joshlaugh (Jun 20, 2009)

I only use RS chains on my saws.  I love them.


----------



## Dune (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello all, I got my first real chain saw at a yardsale for a hundred bucks. It is a Jonsered 455. I took it to the local dealer and he thought I got a good deal. It certainly has a lot more power than the craftsmans I've been using. Long story short, The chain seems sharp, but it cuts a given distance into the log, then stops. The Jonsered dealer didn't want to sell me a new chain, but did sharpen it for me. It worked really well for a cord or so of green oak, but yesterday I cut about a third of a cord of dry old oak. Today I tried to cut some green pine, same story, cuts in a way then stops. Anyway, I want to get a new chain, any recomendations? Plus, why does the chain feel sharp but not want to cut? What is this RS chain?


----------



## savageactor7 (Jun 20, 2009)

Safety chain is the result of lawyers ...not engineers.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 20, 2009)

Dunebilly said:
			
		

> Hello all, I got my first real chain saw at a yardsale for a hundred bucks. It is a Jonsered 455. I took it to the local dealer and he thought I got a good deal. It certainly has a lot more power than the craftsmans I've been using. Long story short, The chain seems sharp, but it cuts a given distance into the log, then stops. The Jonsered dealer didn't want to sell me a new chain, but did sharpen it for me. It worked really well for a cord or so of green oak, but yesterday I cut about a third of a cord of dry old oak. Today I tried to cut some green pine, same story, cuts in a way then stops. Anyway, I want to get a new chain, any recomendations? Plus, why does the chain feel sharp but not want to cut? What is this RS chain?


rs chain is full chiesl chain made by stihl!  


"why does the chain feel sharp but not want to cut?"  that usally means the rakers need to be file down a bit.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jun 20, 2009)

Dunebilly said:
			
		

> What is this RS chain?


Stihl Rapid Super full chisel, my favorite.  Holds an edge a lot longer than many others.  I buck about 6 cord (full, not face) with just one sharpening.


----------



## Dune (Jun 20, 2009)

Can I get RS for an old Jonsered and where?


----------



## smokinj (Jun 20, 2009)

Dunebilly said:
			
		

> Can I get RS for an old Jonsered and where?




stihl dealership is the only place and they should be able to.. Or ebay


----------

